# Finished with the build



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Took it for a spin around the block. Feels very different from the Kestrel. Can't wait till tomorrows ride. Thank god I live in the desert and there is zero chance of getting rained out.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow. It looks great. That makes 4 Jalabert LOOK's from RBRers...


----------



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

Sha-weet! I just got the same frame (in Gloss Black). I will post picks soon.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Very nice.*



spookyload said:


> Took it for a spin around the block. Feels very different from the Kestrel. Can't wait till tomorrows ride. Thank god I live in the desert and there is zero chance of getting rained out.


A guy that works at a local lbs just got one of those in blue and white with full Campy Record. Very sweet. Like your's too. Those FSA cranks really look good with that paint scheme. (Sort of like mine  )


----------

